# zenyatta playing in the snow!



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

I loved this.....hope you do to!
My favorite part is her whinny's while running!
:wink:
scroll down to find the video!
Through the Lens | Zenyatta Has Visitors | BloodHorse.com Blog Stable


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry but who is Zenyatta exactly?


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

One of the greatest racehorses of all time. Certainly the best mare. She won 19 of her 20 starts, loosing the last race (her second Breeder's Cup) by a nose.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Yep one of the best!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I love that she carries her tail straight up while running around. haha She looks like she has a pretty big personality too.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

heheh I think theres a dressage horse in there too


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting! That's a real Holiday treat for us to see!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

I love Zenyatta's personality.
My mare ( an ottb) does the same thing with her tail! I call it the "Flag Tail"
heehee It is as if they are flying their flag!
I love when they do it and snort and whinny!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

She is stunning and has a presence that is undeniable!!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Glad to see she's enjoying her new life. Good thing she hasn't learned how to jump!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Glad to see she's enjoying her new life. Good thing she hasn't learned how to jump!


And at 17.2 hh she could hop over most fences, probably, with little effort! Hahaha


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

What a gorgeous horse! I'm always amazed by horses that are well over 15 hh, to see them so gentle and sweet! Being a shrimp myself, I'm intimidated by such tall horses! But I love to watch them move. You can see the racer in her!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

she lives 5 minutes away from me


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> she lives 5 minutes away from me


I'm totally moving in with you, K? Hahahaha!!!!! Have you seen her in person yet?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Field trip to eventerdrew's house!!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

OMG Drew....you need to find out if you can go see her! That would be amazing if they allowed you to visit!
Bring her a card from all of us on HF telling her we all love her!
hahaha...
She has a Face book page and a blog that is cool. The blog actually had an excerpt that was written as if she herself is talking. The excerpt was about the turnout in the snow! It was very cool!

HP


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I love this mare and I think I love her owners even more. In these times, racing needed another champion, some proof that not EVERYONE is just a money hungry degenerate breaking down 2 year olds for slaughter! I've followed her story intently, and this video made me tear up! Absolutely beautiful story!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

haha I go to school about 5 minutes away from her. ( I live in the dorms). I haven't been to see her yet but you can bet that I will in the spring when all the bubbies are born! hahahah


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

wow she is stunning! She seems to really be enjoying her new life! I would too if I had all those carrots... 
Does anybody know what they are planning on doing with her? I honestly have no idea...
She really seems like such a sweetheart!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

She is lovely!!

I find it kind of sad though that she will probably spend the rest of her life making babies. She would be a lovely dressage horse or jumper I bet.


----------

